

Tracking Snowden - teawithcarl
http://thelede.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/06/23/tracking-snowden

======
grey-area
The coverage over at the Guardian is better at present:

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/global/2013/jun/23/edward-
snowden-...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/global/2013/jun/23/edward-snowden-
leaves-hong-kong-moscow-live)

